# Few Thoughts



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So now that my eye is still not healed and my vision is still cloudy and made worse by this ointment that is coating it, I decided to give shooting a try yesterday. I was shooting at my customary 7.5 oz. soda can at 10 yards.

All my shots were going off to the right -- the bad eye side. I tried just tweaking my aim a bit to the left and was still missing. Toyed around like this for maybe 30 shots and only hit the can twice. Okay. So I decided to quit messing around and just shoot, not at where the can _was,_ but rather at where the can _wasn't_, that is, I shot at where I thought the center of the can would be if the can were moved right next to itself. That's when I started hitting at my usual 70-75 percent or so. Would probably have gotten better, too, as I often do when I stick with it for a while.

So what am I to make of this? Well, for one thing it seems to reinforce what I think Darrell's (that's "pf shooter") message is: some folks just plain get too picky about their slingshots, bands, and shooting habits. If I can adjust to a bad eye with a little practice, that means I could also adjust to a difference in band length. It also means that if I'm not holding the fork at precisely the same angle every time I shoot, or if my anchor point isn't at exactly the same place every time I take a shot, I am doomed. We can adjust to anything. Whenever I watch Darrell -- or his protege, Capt. Joe -- do their magic, I am re-convinced that much of this up-tightness about shooting is unnecessary. It's all in the practice and being able to relax.
I mean, when you see Joe doing a quick-draw and shooting a marble through the hole in an airborne washer does it look like he's carefully checking the can't of his fork? His anchor point? Do you really think he's getting them exactly the same every time at that speed? I don't.
However, I guess it's true that some folks shoot real good with a tight rectal sphincter, I just think they'd shoot even better if they loosened it up.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, buddy!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a reason that the big boys like Saunders, Marksman and Trumark have slingshots with a lot of clearance from the Hand to the fork tips and designs that help protect hands. They have all been involved with lawsuits and they have too much at stake. There are very few that would sue because of there own inept ability, but it only takes one. I have said this to most custom makers, but am repeating it here in case I might have missed one. Do you own something worth losing to a lawsuit? do you own insurance against loss for this reason? -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill, I understand what you are saying. But as a shooter -- not a businessman -- I'm inclined to accept the fact that this sport can be dangerous and that if I get hurt it might be my own fault. Or it could have just been an accident.

I mean the safest route is the one most folks my own age advocate -- "Don't be playing with them things!"

Due to hand problems, I can't even shoot the way Darrell does, so I do not use pickle forks at all any more. But I can still shoot slingshots and have fun. I mostly make my own so I ain't thinking about suing anybody. However: I don't think for a minute that because a major manufacturer has carefully designed his fork for maximum safety/minimum lawsuits I will shoot better with it, or have more fun with it, or that it is impossible for me to have an accident with it. Unexpected things can happen with any slingshot.

Besides, half the fun of slingshooting for me is making my own. I'm not a daredevil by a long shot. Part of the fun is figuring out how to minimize the risks without taking the fun away. Or better yet, minimizing the risk while maximizing the fun.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> However, I guess it's true that some folks shoot real good with a tight rectal sphincter, I just think they'd shoot even better if they loosened it up.


If I loosen up I may shoot better, but then I will poo my pants.

I do agree that we are better when we are shooting with a ''relaxed mind" and body. Most of my best shooting is when I don't think too much about my grip, the pouch, alignment etc. On the other hand there are times when shooting at a 1 1/2 inch golf ball from 75 ft. or more that I need to focus more instead of"throwing the ammo" at it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> However, I guess it's true that some folks shoot real good with a tight rectal sphincter, I just think they'd shoot even better if they loosened it up.


If I loosen up I may shoot better, but then I will poo my pants.

I do agree that we are better when we are shooting with a ''relaxed mind" and body. Most of my best shooting is when I don't think too much about my grip, the pouch, alignment etc. On the other hand there are times when shooting at a 1 1/2 inch golf ball from 75 ft. or more that I need to focus more instead of"throwing the ammo" at it.
[/quote]
Right Ray. But when you focus, don't tighten up. Stay relaxed and focus. I don't wanna see you coming out of a tournament with wicked sore glutes man! It just ain't necessary in my opinion. No matter how well you shot, if your sphincter muscles are sore you coulda done even better. This is what I think. In fact I'm thinking of changing my sig to my new motto: _*Think Sphincter! *_







(google it, it's not even original).


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker, I only have one thing to say: I got RESPECT for you!!
Best wishes and heal well, mate








Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Q-man. The feeling's mutual!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What happened to your eye, Bill? I hope it heals quickly whatever it is. That's no place to have an issue if you're a slingshot shooter.

I think the whole point of these slingshot exercises is relaxation and discovery. It's not worth doing if you aren't enjoying yourself. And this is just me, but I think any tightness will only end a body up in pain.
The one time I went out pickle forking with a crap attitude I broke two shooters and damaged a third. Faster isn't better, smoother is, and smooth is calm. I was ripe and wanted to take it out on a quarter. Needless to say, I hurt mice elf and my shooters, and put more money in Pawpaw's pocket. Be cool when you shoot, y'all. Goosfrabba....

As to aiming or whatever we call target acquisition, that's up to the shooter. Sometimes I sight down the shooter or bands and make alignment corrections before shooting. It all depends on what I'm shooting at.
I can't explain the aerial junk... I don't think at all. I just see it. I can now read the quarter as its falling. As a ball player in school I could sometimes see the spin on the ball. When I'm really focused, things sort of slow down, like slow-mo. Either it's weird or I am. It could be both I guess.
The rest of the aerial secret is just timing. That I learned dodging hands, hitting and catching baseballs, and leading swimming fish. It's in all of us! It's primal.
Release your inner caveman!! Just don't call me after you bop some cavegirl on the head and try to drag her back to your den. I'll be busy washing my hair.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joe: here is what happened to my eye. You must've missed it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with you, Bill.. we don:t want to get our sphincter all up in a bunch.







... I try the *point and shoot* method like Dgui and Cpt. do, and I am alright with it, but honestly I think it is "hit and miss" with me as the expression goes, some just got it, and that:s that. I do, however, believe that a certain level on concentration and focus is needed. I know all the talk about anchor points, consistant draw, the perfect release, or "the perfect set up" is talked about to a point it seems like it is being overthought (I am sure starting out some tend to over think it and get overwhelmed), but I think its the discussion that seems to drag out the process.

Once one gets the hang of things, all of that *talk* should just come natural. from set-up to release should only be mere seconds. I also believe, when pin pointing an issue, its that one point that should be concentrated on and not hitting the target. When I try a new anchor point, or change my set-up, I always just shoot towards the catchbox, and just see how the ammo reacts to my change.

With all of that being said, your point can:t not be ignored. practice, practice, practice.. that not only includes hitting the target, but doing so in a relaxed manner. Everyone, will figure out what works for them eventually, for me, I just can:t shoot *blindly* (no pun intended, I do wish the best in your recovery. I commend you for keeping up with slinging the ammo not allowing any obstacles to get in your way)

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks LG. If I had to tell somebody how to shoot (which I wouldn't -- but if I absolutely *had* to) I'd say, "pick a small point on the target and shoot at it." That is all I would say because it's all I know. Besides "relax", that is.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to be a hardcore aimer. When I watch my old videos, I can't believe how much time I spend setting up each shot and trying to make sure everything is perfect. I shot that way until I made my first micro slingshot, a Bill Hays "ring finger hunter ". I couldn't shoot that one for anything until I stopped trying to aim and just pointed at what I wanted to hit. I stopped closing one eye and trying to reference off of the fork and all of a sudden I couldn't miss (ok, couldn't miss as much







)
Now I shoot that way with all my slingshots and I shoot better with all of them. My consistently has improved a lot and I'm having more fun. The transition to a more laid back style took some doing but was worth it. I do still need to take DH's advice about focusing on a small spot to shoot at. I still miss cans sometimes even if I'm lighting up bullseyes in the same session


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

MJ, my friend, I call that a glitch in the Matrix. A mere figment. 
There is no spoon and there is no can. Only the place our ammo will occupy in 2 nano seconds. Give or take...


----------

